# 2 6x9's vs 2 8" which is better?



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

As always it's a matter of fit/ease of install vs best SQ. What would I give up by going with 6x9's? These would be free air installs on rear deck. And the 6x9 would be solely used as a sub/woofer, not a coax or full range. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

use the one that fits. they have similar surface area.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The problem is that there are tons of good 8inch drivers that were designed with subwoofer or midbass application in mind. Most 6x9s are meant to be mids. Moreover, most of the really good equipment makers do not produce 6x9 drivers.


----------



## peg_legs (Jan 31, 2011)

if sub bass is the goal, I would go with 8" free air subs.. or even hang some boxed 8's under the deck. Surface area will be the same, but I'm betting (opinion) you can find 8's with more xmax than available from 6x9s


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

The two 8's over the 2 6x9's


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the input. All very valid points and things I am considering. I'll throw this in to make things worse. The 6x9's are actually fit in by an adapter to a 4" 2 way component setup, which is the stock. I'm definitely planning on generous sound deadening on the rear deck at the very least. If I have to end up building or getting a baffle built I'd definitely go with a 10" or 12" if it'd fit. For now I'm trying to keep things as easy and stock as possible. I guess one question in my mind is if a 6x9 used as a sub can be as good as a 8". Yeah selection is very limited. I sort of thought 6x9's died in the 90's but I guess if a really good one exists I'd go that way. Doing he 8's would entail either buying or making a baffle/adapter.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

In my experience Cajunner made the point, "And a pair of 10's, because that's where the fun begins. " And it does, small subs IB are worthless unless you get some very huge xmax 8s.

I used to do buick regals and cutlass, like the GN with that tiny rear deck. I would chop a hole in the center of the deck about 20-22 long leaving a ~1" in the center for support. I'd mount pair of 10s in a 3/4 ply with inch between and 2 inch each end. I'd slap that up under there, then make wedges to fill the ends, seal with foam or butyl tape and screw it up there. Then take the deck cover and cut slits in it/etc and have it recovered in felt, done. It had the bass any other similar car with 10s in the deck had. Others would put 8s in there and they didn't get it on.


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahhh, I know this about the high xmax, but I don't want it to be true. yeah, I'll need to take that deck cover off. from the inside of the trunk, it looks like swiss cheese. 

I really didn't want to make a baffle, as my to-do list is piling up, but I know the pair of 10's will sound best. 

I checked out TB and CDT, and saw some MBQuarts, which seemed OK, Image Dynamics, which were crazy expensive, and maybe some Genesis, but nobody sells it. 10's might be the way to go. *sigh* Maybe I'll just do a front stage with no subs


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

With a regal the baffle is only ~24" by 13 or so, can clip the deck with snips. I don't know who has good IB 10s that might be a chore to find. Many will work but if you don't have a good EQ the response will suck. Everyone laughs at my pyles, about the only 15 under $100 I found with high qts low Fs for IB, but they work for my use which is not max output. At low xmax they sound fine and output is generous for SQ even at <.25" xmax. But a pair of 10s you will be running much harder. Back when I did regals everyone had Ib subs, RF, Orion, Kenwood, pyle (usa made), etc. I even ran pyramids that worked pretty well but didn't last long.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Find a way to get some tens in there. Reconsider a box. The smaller speakers usually do not have a low enough FO.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you don't want to go with 10s, if you can fit a 7x10 they have more than a 6x9. Or you can go with an 8 with more xmax but you will need EQ if you get a low qts one. 10s would have significantly more output unless you use a monster expensive 8. You could also build a manifold but if it is a car like a regal I got better performance with the baffle up there as I described and it was not that hard to do.


----------

